# What do your children eat for breakfast?



## MangoMamma (May 14, 2002)

I have a 3 yr old dd and I've run out of ideas.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have run out of ideas also. I have a almost 5 year a 2 1/2 year old plus a newborn. I am not a morning person so I dont like to cook us breakfasts.

We do yogurt, cottage cheese, fruit, pancakes, dry cereal, and 5 grain cereal from Azure







If dh is off then he makes the girls scrambled eggs.

So I need some ideas also


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

we dont always do breakfast foods for breakfast, so i dont know if yall will like my ideas, but here they are anyway:

cook a pot of beans and rice at the beginning of the week. for breakfast have beans and rice on a tortilla with your favorite fixings. or you could have a breakfast burrito with scrambled eggs

english muffin pizzas- quick and easy

oatmeal (yuck, but some people like it!)

"egg in a hole"- kids love it- cut a hole in a piece of bread, and put it in a skillet with some butter, and crack an egg into the whole. cook on both sides.

grilled cheese

cinammon toast fingers (cut toast into strips)

i think just looking beyond traditional breakfast foods will give you a bunch of options you havent considered.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

My son (3 yo) is kind of in a rut and wants the same things everyday. Here is what's in our regular rotation:

Whole Wheat/Flax Seed waffles: I make a big bunch every other Sunday and freeze to make own "eggos" that I can pop in the toaster.

Whole Wheat/Oat/Bran pancakes: same thing, I make a bunch every other Sunday and freeze them.

Vanilla or plain yogurt w/ a mix in: usually trader Joes pumpkin butter, unsweetened applesauce or fruit juice sweetened jam.

Nut butter and..... bananas, apples, crackers, toast you name it. He loves all nut butters!

Toad in the Holes: (Sometimes called bird in the nest) whole wheat bread with a hole cut in the middle. Drop an egg in to the hole and pan fry until done. Top with bread cut out.

Leftover Pizza: hey it's got dairy (cheese), fruit (tomato sauce) and carbs (whole wheat crust) and the occasional protein (some kid of meat)

Lastly, he LOVES the frozen Wymans blueberries and eats a bowl of them (still frozen) almost every morning.


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

French toast - every day. We are in a rut.


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Scrambled eggs with cheese. Toast with a 'dip' of peanut butter loosened up the some milk. Oatmeal sweetened with applesauce or chopped dried fruits. Bagels with cream cheese. Pancakes.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

"Whole Wheat/Flax Seed waffles: I make a big bunch every other Sunday and freeze to make own "eggos" that I can pop in the toaster."

I would love this recipe









We have been doing frozen blueberries with half and half on them or cream. Sometimes a banana too.

I am so excited Costco is carrying frozen organic blueberries. It is $6 for a three pound bag so $2 a pound, it makes organic cheap enough for us to afford and enjoy often. It seems Costco is starting to carry more organic, I saw they had milk the other day.


----------



## boobear (May 18, 2002)

Cereal is out in our home (no interest), lately it's been these:

Whole wheat french toast (it's quick and easy), my girls love it.

Scrambled eggs with cheese.

Yogurt or yogurt smoothie (whatever fruit I have fresh or frozen).


----------

